# Driveshaft Couplings



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Saw a link to a really nice coupling that was polyurethane and i think intended for a corvette and cant seem to find that link anymore.

Need to replace my couplings, anyone have a good link?

Thanks


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

I copied this eBay link from a thread in here...couldn't believe the dealers want $330 EACH for these things, and yet they're $50 on eBay (for a 'Vette)...go figure...

Corvette C5 ZO6 Torque Tube Bushing 12 mm LS1 LS6 Z06 4 : eBay Motors (item 120348597532 end time Apr-05-10 12:45:30 PDT)


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Well i was looking at ls1gto's forum about the prothane coupler. theyre metal except for the bushing right around each of the metal sleeves. now they come in 10mm or 12mm, guessing for an 05, a 12mm would do? 

theyre built for corvettes, i called prothane and asked if theyre work the guy says "it doesnt say anything about gtos here" and was rushing to get off the phone... but from the ls1 forum it sounds like it might be possible. someone mentioned bmw,vette,gto shared same coupler around these years.

Corvette Torque Tube Coupler, Polyurethane, 12mm, 2001-2004

a little pricey but im not sure if theyd work. big price to experiment with lol


----------



## Hendrix-Engineering (Mar 13, 2010)

The vette will not work its to small,we are working on a solution but it will be a month or so..


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

Even at $150 I think a part like that is still WAY overpriced. From what I've heard on poly bushings, depending on the application, it stiffens the ride and makes it worse. At least the rubber has some "give", and doesn't stiffen the ride so much. I haven't bought a GTO (yet), so discussions like these definitely get my attention. I realize the car itself is assembled in Australia, but parts like these should not cost this much! There's gotta be a part like that for another car that will work perfectly for a GTO. I can't imagine a part like that is GTO-specific, but maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

What source do most people get the stock or same as stock couplings from? I'm just gonna get a pair of those..


----------



## Hendrix-Engineering (Mar 13, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> What source do most people get the stock or same as stock couplings from? I'm just gonna get a pair of those..


You have to buy the complete ds from gm,as of yet there is no aftermarket replacement.We are looking into making them but at such low volume it would be well in the $300 range for the pair.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If I had to buy a pair I would buy a 1-piece DS.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Just ran this on gmpartsdirect:


GM PART # 92149040
CATEGORY: All
PACK QTY: 1
CORE CHARGE: $0.00
GM LIST: $276.51
OUR PRICE: $163.91


DESCRIPTION: COUPLING
Here are the spec that I found:

Front & Rear Rubber Drive Coupling (Donut) Part No 92148358 (FOR 04 92149040 for 05)
Manufacturer Hardy Spicer
Mfg Part No RCA-1061
Comes complete with 100-R324 Coupling, 3 bolts, 3 lock nuts.
VX,VY,VZ V8's 10/00 on
04 (92148358)........................05-06 (92149040)
PCD=96mm 3.78in...................110mm 4.33in
Bolt Dia=12mm .472in................same
OD=133mm 5.24in...................150mm 5.91in
Bore=49mm 1.93in....................60mm 2.36in
Width=35mm 1.38in...................same (Metal tubes stick out 3mm, 3 on each side) 

I measured my spare and is the same as listed for 05.
I have been told the C5 vette was the same, but as stated, may not.
On one of the other sites, it was stated some BMW coupler are the same.
Contact fparts on eBay. They can probably get you a used one, cheap.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

socal1200r said:


> Even at $150 I think a part like that is still WAY overpriced. From what I've heard on poly bushings, depending on the application, it stiffens the ride and makes it worse. At least the rubber has some "give", and doesn't stiffen the ride so much. I haven't bought a GTO (yet), so discussions like these definitely get my attention. I realize the car itself is assembled in Australia, but parts like these should not cost this much! There's gotta be a part like that for another car that will work perfectly for a GTO. I can't imagine a part like that is GTO-specific, but maybe I'm wrong...


If you ever get a GTO get used to it. Most parts are 1 1/2 to 2 times as much except of course most of the engine parts.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hendrix-Engineering said:


> ....we are working on a solution but it will be a month or so..





Hendrix-Engineering said:


> ....We are looking into making them but at such low volume it would be well in the $300 range for the pair.


I would really be interested in this but at $300 a pair? Let's put the "GTO people beating stick" down and reprice these. Understanding R&D and the cost of poly, I would say you could still have a nice profit margin at 1/2 that price althought I think $100 for the pair would work too. At that price I would order today.


----------

